# 3X MECA/IASCA EVENT 4/19/2014 SAN JOSE CA



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

9:00 SQ REGISTRATION
10:00 SQ JUDGING 
1:00 SPL REGISTRATION
2:00 SPL JUDGING

$10 Facility Fee Per Vehicle

Entry Fee Per Class: 

$75/$60 Non-Members/Members


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Any info on when/where this is going to be? I can't seem to get to a flyer anywhere on the MECA page. Not sure if I'll be making this one, but I am going to try.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

rton20s said:


> Any info on when/where this is going to be? I can't seem to get to a flyer anywhere on the MECA page. Not sure if I'll be making this one, but I am going to try.



When is in OP. Where is listed below. Same location as state finals from last year.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks Richard. I swear I must be blind sometimes. I completely missed the MVP arena on the MECA page. If the wife isn't going to need me for her crazy ice cream schedule this weekend, I am going to try to make it up there.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

How much does it cost to just go and watch? not participate


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Alrojoca said:


> How much does it cost to just go and watch? not participate


Nothing other than a good attitude and a willingness to meet and make new friends.
Oh and it's wise to bring Doritos for the fat guy with the Fit. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

And bring folding chairs cuz it's a long day. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Nothing other than a good attitude and a willingness to meet and make new friends.
> Oh and it's wise to bring Doritos for the fat guy with the Fit.
> 
> 
> ...





PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> And bring folding chairs cuz it's a long day.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


R u coming down Bret?


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Ha ha, Doritos sound good. And I have my own folding camping chair. I have never been to one of those events. 

Is it like 5 hours total or more like 10 hours? Assuming I can only go for a few hours what part of the event or hours would be the best part to watch or listen?

Al


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

There isn't really much to watch/listen to as a part of the event for SQ. Though, most people that are there are more than willing to give demos if you ask. (In my experience.) It is a good place to gather and talk car audio though, just like the get togethers. 

The "funnest" part to watch is probably the SPL guys. It is quite a departure from the SQ stuff we are all used to. The contestants at the Fresno event ranged from a bit tragic to extremely impressive. And even those on the tragic end of the scale were impressive in their own right.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I'll be loading up the truck and heading north on Friday afternoon.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Ok, so it is not quite organized then, meaning everybody do their demo's judges in and out of the cars, they take their notes etc for each category. And if some of us are lucky we get to seat and listen inside a few cars.

Basically like that all they long from car to car meet and talk to people, learn etc?

Wow, people drive from far away to attend to these events. I am about 1 hr away. I should go to check it out.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm not sure how the San Jose event is structured. In Fresno there were bays that each competitor would pull into during their run. Outside of your competition time, you were parked wherever. This is when/where people were giving demos. 

For some reason, I thought you were in the SLO area? Are you further North? Because SLO is a lot farther than an hour from San Jose. Unless you're averaging 105+ mph.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

As long as get to listen to a few good SQ set ups it would be great.

I am close to San Francisco, maybe 50 min away driving at 70 mph if the traffic is smooth


----------



## RenoAutoSound (Feb 10, 2011)

The San Jose shows are always fun times and well organized. The SPL guys are on a different side of the building keeping the SQ part pretty quiet. I can't speak for everyone but the majority is always open to give demo's.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I always open to demo.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Gonna miss this one, previous commitments that can only be done on this day. Let me know if you need any last minute help Dustin.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

papasin said:


> R u coming down Bret?


I wish buddy but it's the wife's bday and Easter the next day so if I want to sleep in my own bed and not the couch then the answer is sadly no. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> Gonna miss this one, previous commitments that can only be done on this day. Let me know if you need any last minute help Dustin.


Thanks Chris. I'll be trying to get my MLV and CCF into the doors this week. It showed up last night. And I can definitely see why most places don't ship MLV for free. 

On top of getting the deadening done, I need to spend some time with the 2014 disc. I've already made a couple of minor eq changes since we last went through it. And I probably won't know for sure if I am going until closer to Saturday. (The wife has a pretty heavy ice cream load this week.) If I get things ready to go, I might see if you have some time on Friday to give it a listen with me.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Play track 12 on the new disc with everything off but the midbasses...if there's a rattle those kettle drums will show it to you. That's why I had 1/2 my interior out again last week.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I just went foraging through my car during lunch and can't find my disc. I've got the case, but no disc. 

Looks like I'll be on the hunt around the house tonight.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Question, this is outside in the parking lot or inside in the Arena?


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Outside. SQ is usually on the NW side lots along Montague Expy. and SPL is at the lot along Kruse Dr.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Should I bring my EZUp?


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

papasin said:


> Outside. SQ is usually on the NW side lots along Montague Expy. and SPL is at the lot along Kruse Dr.



Great! thanks for the info. Papasin


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

UNBROKEN said:


> Should I bring my EZUp?


If you have the room, I don't think it would hurt. We brought ours at the last San Jose event, and some might remember that it saved us from drowning. 

Forecast says weather is looking great this weekend though. 



Alrojoca said:


> Great! thanks for the info. Papasin


No prob. You ninja edit before I had a chance to respond, but yes, I plan on being there.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Okay, great. Yes Edited, I asked about parking issues or crowds but I figured it will not be an issue. I guess Id better leave early to catch the SQ part and I am sure I will meet a few of you.

I hope Dustin can make it too


----------



## jrs1006 (Sep 19, 2010)

Subscribed....Hope to meet some of you guys. I live like 5 mins away.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I do plan on being there. Gotta get those points, right? 

My door panels are currently off of my front doors. After a short listening session sans door panels, I determined that I definitely need some additional CLD on the inner door skin. I'm hoping to get that and the MLV/CCF done this afternoon/evening. If not, I will just take it as far as I can and it will get buttoned up, as is. 

I didn't get nearly as much as I wanted to done last night. Dropping a collapsible hand truck on your bare toe tends to get you distracted you for a bit.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

rton20s said:


> I do plan on being there. Gotta get those points, right?
> 
> *Dropping a collapsible hand truck on your bare toe tends to get you distracted you for a bit. *


I'd expect that kind of behavior from a SoCal guy. 
Hope you're ok. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I'd expect that kind of behavior from a SoCal guy.
> Hope you're ok.
> 
> 
> ...


What? The bare feet? 

Yeah, still sore today, but I don't think I broke it. Just had to bite my tongue and try to maintain my composure as my 2 year old was watching when I did it. 

Maybe I'll rock some flip flops and switch to a one of my son's Superman bandages for the San Jose event.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

rton20s said:


> I just went foraging through my car during lunch and can't find my disc. I've got the case, but no disc.
> 
> Looks like I'll be on the hunt around the house tonight.


If you come are you selling icecream!!!?????


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> If you come are you selling icecream!!!?????


If I were to ask my wife right now, I think she would kill me! She's had a ton of orders for Easter. I'm lucky she's even letting me leave the house tomorrow with as much ice cream and deliveries she'll be taking care of. 

Besides, I made a rule as of the Fresno MECA comp. Ice cream gets brought to GTGs, not comps.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Ok, well... If she killed you, could SHE bring the icecream? Tell her it would be ok, because I am having a GTG that coincides with the Comp. So, she wouldn't be dishonoring her dead husband by breaking one of his rules. I will pour out a little (JUST a little) ice cream in your honor and we will have a moment of silence for you (well, as silent as a bunch of people eating icecream can be..)..

I can't wait till tomorrow! Ice cream!!!!!


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I made it...well...close enough for tonight anyway.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

UNBROKEN said:


> I made it...well...close enough for tonight anyway.


Sweet! See you all tomorrow


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks to everyone that came out! I had a great time listening to cars and talking with everyone!


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks to you Joey and the Papasins for judging! I had a great time as well seeing everyone again and meeting some cool new peeps. Great event everyone! Thanks Kimo for putting it on.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Golden Ear said:


> Thanks to you Joey and the Papasins for judging! I had a great time as well seeing everyone again and meeting some cool new peeps. Great event everyone! Thanks Kimo for putting it on.


We had a great time judging, thanks for bringing out some excellent vehicles! 









Pics of some of the SQ vehicles and folks chatting, hanging out and having fun.









And concur on thanks to Kimo for hosting the show despite being under the weather. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Where's the picture of Linda and I with the trophies we won???!!!!!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Where's the picture of Linda and I with the trophies we won???!!!!!



I emailed it to you to show Bing what he missed out on for leaving early. But since you asked...


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

Lol. J/k but congratulations to secretsquirl for winning SQ best of show and BOBOS.










Congrats to all the winners! I enjoyed listening to everyone's cars. Keep up the good work guys!


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

And can't forget to thank Kimo for putting on the show. Thank you!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

It was good seeing everybody and getting to actually talk to a bunch of new car audio people. My car might not have been up to the task this time, but it should be in much better shape for SoCal.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

The 2 hour drive was worth it :thumbsup:
I Got to meet and talk to some great people. Thanks for the Pizza.  It was fun, I hope I can become more involved and in the future. Mine was not quite ready either due to not having time to put the new gear to work, but I got a few great ideas to make it better, and also change some plans I had, and it was great that I got to listen to very high end car audio components.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I had a great time....maybe I'll remember to turn the whole system on for judging next time. lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

I don't think I got to meet you????




Alrojoca said:


> The 2 hour drive was worth it :thumbsup:
> I Got to meet and talk to some great people. Thanks for the Pizza.  It was fun, I hope I can become more involved and in the future. Mine was not quite ready either due to not having time to put the new gear to work, but I got a few great ideas to make it better, and also change some plans I had, and it was great that I got to listen to very high end car audio components.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

You were just giving everyone else a fair chance!!! 




UNBROKEN said:


> I had a great time....maybe I'll remember to turn the whole system on for judging next time. lol


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

UNBROKEN said:


> I had a great time....maybe I'll remember to turn the whole system on for judging next time. lol



No, just leave your laptop at the hotel . It was fine before u got bright ideas


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Alrojoca said:


> The 2 hour drive was worth it :thumbsup:
> I Got to meet and talk to some great people. Thanks for the Pizza.  It was fun, I hope I can become more involved and in the future. Mine was not quite ready either due to not having time to put the new gear to work, but I got a few great ideas to make it better, and also change some plans I had, and it was great that I got to listen to very high end car audio components.





[email protected] said:


> I don't think I got to meet you????


I think I missed you as well...probably because I was busy judging along with JOey and MrsPapasin. Maybe next time.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I don't think I got to meet you????





papasin said:


> I think I missed you as well...probably because I was busy judging along with JOey and MrsPapasin. Maybe next time.



Ha ha, I know judges were busy and hardly ever spent time near the small group by the chairs.

Maybe I shook hands with Joey quickly before I left in a hurry and I did not introduce myself, sorry about that. I left early too, not as early as a couple of others that I spent more time with. I left close to 4:30, I was one of the tallest guys there but not quite the tallest one that showed up, maybe the second one or third one . I only got to check out 3 great systems, 2 of those were trucks.


----------



## jrs1006 (Sep 19, 2010)

It was nice to finally meet some of you guys. Next time maybe I will have something to compete with.


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

Alrojoca and jrs1006, sorry that I didn't get a chance to meet you. Hope to see you guys at a future meet or comp! If you guys are up for it, the next comp/meet in California is in Riverside on May 10. The Mr. and I will be there along with many others. Otherwise see yah around.


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

FYI, I referred to metal jingling in Track 7 Dock of the Bay as the metal jingles from a tambourine on some of your score sheets. I have confirmed with the lead singer, Jerry Lawson, that the metal jingle is the sound of keys in his pocket.  Not that it changes any of your scores, but from now I will be referring to those jingling sounds in track 7 as keys.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

MrsPapasin said:


> FYI, I referred to metal jingling in Track 7 Dock of the Bay as the metal jingles from a tambourine on some of your score sheets. I have confirmed with the lead singer, Jerry Lawson, that the metal jingle is the sound of keys in his pocket.  Not that it changes any of your scores, but from now I will be referring to those jingling sounds in track 7 as keys.


The above post is very impressive in so many ways. 
You two are so, so awesome. :thumbsup:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

MrsPapasin said:


> FYI, I referred to metal jingling in Track 7 Dock of the Bay as the metal jingles from a tambourine on some of your score sheets. I have confirmed with the lead singer, Jerry Lawson, that the metal jingle is the sound of keys in his pocket.  Not that it changes any of your scores, but from now I will be referring to those jingling sounds in track 7 as keys.


To add onto what MrsPapasin said, Jerry is the baritone singer, and Jimmy Hayes is the bass singer that opens the track on the far right of the stage.

Speaking of the stage, if folks noticed Jerry is not in the center...bingo, he's not supposed to be. :surprised: 



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> The above post is very impressive in so many ways.
> You two are so, so awesome. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Yes Bret, someone already pointed out in a previous post that I am happy to re-quote below.  



rockytophigh said:


> I will say this, you apparently married the coolest girl in the world.


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

I'd like to thank Joey and Mr and Mrs Papasin for their outstanding Judging. Getting it done smoothly and efficiently.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

MrsPapasin, Audio Detective. 

Thanks for all of your hard work and insight! 

Yeah, Papasin... you, too.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Hey, if you are talking to all these people, can you ask Christy Baron what happens to her at the point in the song that I asked the Mr about?


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Hey, if you are talking to all these people, can you ask Christy Baron what happens to her at the point in the song that I asked the Mr about?


Oh I know.

Chuck


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

stereo_luver said:


> Oh I know.
> 
> Chuck


Well, spill the beans! I hear her moving at :46, to the left and her voice changes a little, like it is less airy sounding and a little more thin.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Well, spill the beans! I hear her moving at :46, to the left and her voice changes a little, like it is less airy sounding and a little more thin.


Are you suggesting she burped? 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Well, spill the beans! I hear her moving at :46, to the left and her voice changes a little, like it is less airy sounding and a little more thin.


You heard the track correctly.

Chuck


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

Sounds like a great time, guys (and gal!.) Wish I could have made it, but was getting ready for a big family Easter at my place. Maybe the next one.
Not So-Cal in May, though. Another family get-together. (We apparently have a lot of those.)


----------

